# Emmie



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I took Emmie to the vet tonight. She is prescribing phenobarbitol first. We really don't know what this air snapping is: neurologic=seizures or OCD=compulsion act. I am to try this for a 6-7weeks, then re-evaluate. I also told her that I am the one that is upset by these actions; Emmie doesn't seem to mind!!! My vet told me neurologists are as expensive as the behavorist was ($500 for 2 visits and 6 months 'access to him'). I just can't do that right now. Thanks for all your posts. Sue and Emmie


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Hope the meds help her


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awww Susan, I sure hope the pheno helps Emmie, please keep us posted. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello all. An update on Em. She is certainly much better. She started on phenobarbitol the 18th of April, and no longer is air snapping for as long in my lap. (4-6 minutes vs 30-45 minutes) and no longer is looking for non existant insects on the floor, nor having her 'mini' panic attacks where she is running pel mel away from 'something' chasing her! Vet gave her 30 days and wants to drop the medication. I am not in favor of doing that!! Vet wants to see if it comes back. She is so much more comfortable now. I will see; have to look up the side effects. Has anyone had their dog on long term pheno? This was diagnosed as 'focal seizures'. Sue and a happier Emmie


----------

